
Google Cloud Gold support worth it? - nartax
We&#x27;re a startup on their silver plan and I&#x27;m having a horrible time with support. Their last response was over 3 days ago on an issue that I&#x27;ve been able to reproduce consistently. I hate to pay more money with this experience but if it helps not being ignored then we&#x27;ll have to pony up the cash because this is really hurting us.
======
QuinnyPig
Disclaimer: I'm not employed by anyone in this space; I'm a consultant who
focuses on AWS bills, but I've no formalized business relationship with any of
these providers past tiny accounts on all of them for a few ridiculous
purposes-- mostly comedic.

Google has amazing technology-- but I fear they lack the ability to execute
operationally at a level that makes me comfortable trusting then with a
business's livelihood. They turn things off too frequently for comfort; they
fail to realize that sales are relationship driven in ways that algorithms
fail to satisfy; they don't demonstrate a dedication to customer success that
makes me take their cloud offering particularly seriously.

I really don't see that paying them for a higher support tier is likely to
mitigate your issue...

